# Rocky river reports?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys, Friday's my birthday and I have off so I'm going to go down to the Rocky to try for some steelhead. How the fishing been there and what should I start with. Jig and maggots or spawn sacks on a regular hook? Only fished for steelhead a few time when I was about ten with my dad and never caught one so I don't know what would be good to use now. I will be using my spinning combo, medium action 8ft rod.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Fishing is good. If you don't have waders you can fish the ford areas but it can be crowded. Anything will work if they are biting.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm in luck I have my duck hunting waders. Might try by the treatment plant thats the area my dad took me so that the only area I know.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good area....just pray the rain isn't too bad tomorrow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sparks454 (Nov 26, 2008)

Keep an eye on the flow charts!! I live next to RR in northern Medina and it's been rising pretty steady over the last couple hours and getting muddy. Ground is just saturated and with even more rain coming tomorrow, may be tough on Friday..Good luck if you go..Sparks.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It's fishing well, as long as the water doesn't get to high.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

where can I get the flow charts? Bait shops?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sparks454 (Nov 26, 2008)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current/?type=flow

Rocky River reading is near Berea...417 ft/sec at this time. Usually down in the mid 200's is good to low 300's depending upon the river.. Look over halfway down the list and you will see Great Lakes Basin. Near the bottom is Rocky River, Grand River, Conneaut, etc... There is also a steelhead fishing website that I can't seem to find right now. It has a simpler river flow chart. I'll keep looking..

Just found this for Rocky River specifically..
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500

Here is another site that I belong to that may be of help. Good site to learn from..techniques,etc...
http://www.fisherie.com/StreamFishing.asp


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh ok cool thanks Sparks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

riverboss.com has all flows for steelhead alley, and even tells you what the conditions "should" be like. keep in mind if the river is on the RISE, and the conditions say "good", it still may be dirty. After a blowout the rivers will be on the drop, (as indicated by the arrows on the site) then this is where the description of high, fair or good is accurate.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Just checked the flow thing and it said 4,000 cubic feet a second! Holy crap!! Anyone think it will go down to fishable for Friday or maybe Saturday??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably not 

You can look at the graph over a 120 day time span to get an idea how long she takes to drop.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm guessing it will take four to five days after the peak to drop it down to fishable, and its still raining so if it stops right now I would guess not till Monday? How long will the spawn sacks last in the fridge?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

if you keep the sacks in the fridge they'll be fine for a few weeks


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok good I was worried I only had a few days to use them, in the fridge door they shall wait.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

InlandKid said:


> Ok good I was worried I only had a few days to use them, in the fridge door they shall wait.
> 
> 
> as long as they are cured they will be fine, If they are uncured they will go bad in a few days. Wait till the flow gets to around 400 for the rock and get out there!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I got them today from fin feather fur, does anyone know if they are cured? They didn't have maggots so I bought wax worms, I know those will keep for a little. Worse comes to worse I can use the waxies in the development pond.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did they come in a jar? If so they are definitely cured

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

They came in a plastic cup like the kind that maggots come in, no juice or any liquid in it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cured

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Cured
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok cool, I just checked the gauge and last night at 9 it was over 5000 cfs now its down to 1900cfs, was over 5 ft high and now 3.39 ft. Probably won't be ready tomorrow, maybe Saturday or Sunday I'm thinking, Christmas steelhead maybe!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

More rain last night shot them back up. It will take a little longer now.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe Monday.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Man this weather stinks. Just when you think the rain is gone Dick Goddard ruins it lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

InlandKid said:


> Man this weather stinks. Just when you think the rain is gone Dick Goddard ruins it lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The last few years had 6" of river ice by now. I'm not complaining - just waiting for the levels to drop.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steel Cranium said:


> The last few years had 6" of river ice by now. I'm not complaining - just waiting for the levels to drop.


Yep right on chagrin is nestle and will be for a few days
I hope we get a free day or two before ice 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> Maybe Monday.


Would be nice since more rain is coming on Tuesday.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Went out today, was elbow to elbow everywhere, worked one pool got two hits and saw two caught.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I would recommend a longer rod. I had a 9.5 foot rod and lost a bunch of fish. I just got the shimano clarus 12.5 foot and I landed the first one I hooked up on with it. If you ever need someone to go fishing with up here just send me a message and you can come with


----------

